# Ixxx ??



## clicky (Apr 15, 2011)

After much thought, research and tests i have no idea what type i am, well the only thing i think i am is an introvert. I thought taking the test would help me but, me being me, i over complicated it by thinking "maybe i'm not really like that, maybe i just think i am or would like to be" soo i've come here to see if you guys can help. 

First thing i am reserved but that's something people only realise after a while, because when you first meet me i am really excitable and chatty, then i say barely anything unless i'm close with you. I'm choosy with who i let in.

Sometimes i have a really misanthropic side, other times i love people and what they have to give.

I'm quite blunt, but only if i a) take a distaste to someone or b) feel it's the only way to get through to someone.

I'm very sarcastic and dry. I love comedy and tend to be drawn to funny people 

I get bored quickly and become restless.

I rarely leave things to the last minute, i love planning and getting things out of the way.

I find it extremely difficult to talk about my feelings, i keep a journal to get things out of my system.

I love being creative, not all the time but only when there's that opportunity.

I find it difficult to tolerate people who lack common sense.

I find most people predictable, i'm rarely shocked by how people are and what they do.

So that's all i can think of now but i'll add more when i can think of anything to add haha.

Thanks in advance


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

INTJ? I don't know. Perhaps a little info on your relations with the cognitive functions would help instead of a bunch of traits.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

myexplodingcat said:


> INTJ? I don't know. Perhaps a little info on your relations with the cognitive functions would help instead of a bunch of traits.


^^ sounds like INTJ I agree


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

You sound like a strong Ni user, if nothing else. 



> i over complicated it by thinking "maybe i'm not really like that, maybe i just think i am or would like to be"


Ni is concerned with figuring out which points of view are subjective and why. It's probably the most confusing function out of all eight.


----------



## Reclusive (Mar 25, 2011)

Balance between many things are crucial for a fulfilling life. 

Don't let the world trick you into putting yourself into a box.


----------



## username (Apr 6, 2010)

The IXXX result is intriguing!


----------

